# Cypripedium Calceolus



## cypWalter (Dec 7, 2009)

I have done many of hundrets Pics from Cypripedium calceoulus. Who are interested on it?

Walter


----------



## NYEric (Dec 8, 2009)

Wilkommen aus NYC! Would you like to post them here? There are instructions on how to post somewhere here.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 8, 2009)

Sure, bring them on! I never get tired of seeing orchids in wild, especially slippers.


----------



## Primel (Dec 8, 2009)

Walter let us wait so I will post some Austrian Cyp. calc. These Cyps are growing near my house.

















Hans


----------



## NYEric (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanx Primel. Welcome from NYC!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 8, 2009)

Welcome, Primel! You sure know how to make us jealous!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 8, 2009)

Very nice. I particularly like the paler coloring on the last one.


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 9, 2009)

Great photos!!! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 9, 2009)

nice clumps


----------



## Kavanaru (Dec 9, 2009)

Primel said:


> Walter let us wait so I will post some Austrian Cyp. calc. These Cyps are growing near my house.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grüezi, Hans!

wow! Those cyps are gorgeous.. you are lucky having them growing near your house....


----------



## McKatelyn (Dec 9, 2009)

Wow Walter, they look amazing. My personal fav is the ones in the top photo. They look naturalised in your garden. Simply beautiful. I wish they grew in the US as well as they grow in Europe. I think I'll have to stick with 'Emil' to get that look ;- )


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 10, 2009)

McKatelyn said:


> I think I'll have to stick with 'Emil' to get that look ;- )



Kate, 

'Sunny' is another one to get for that look, only they are about twice the size of a pure calceolus.


----------



## McKatelyn (Dec 10, 2009)

Your right 'Sunny', would give that same look. I always look up hybrids on http://www.imaginingdesign.com/orchid/view.php?sID=128 I might have to look into 'Sunny'.


----------



## cypWalter (Dec 10, 2009)

Hello Hans, Great Pics, I will poszt my pics on the following Weekend. I´v don my Pics in Switzerland. In wich Country do live?
Walter


----------



## Primel (Dec 12, 2009)

Walter is not more sleeping? But some more photos from Upper Austria.





















Hans


----------



## Primel (Dec 12, 2009)

And a last one for today, 
These are all pure calceolus and not any hybrids!





Hans


----------



## Kavanaru (Dec 12, 2009)

Hans, those Cyps are gorgeous!! the album is fantastic!! Where in Austria? I think I need to plan holidays in Austria next year...


----------



## Primel (Dec 12, 2009)

I live in Upper Austria, "Salzkammergut", near Bad Ischl.

Hans


----------



## Kavanaru (Dec 12, 2009)

Cool! nice place for holidays  and not that far from Switzerland...  Thanks!


----------



## etex (Dec 12, 2009)

WOW!! Amazing blooms you have outside, Primel!!


----------



## McKatelyn (Dec 12, 2009)

Hans, 
Those are extreamly pretty. Such a great variety of color. The last pic with the multicolored petals is amazing.


----------



## Primel (Jan 6, 2010)

Walter, where are your pics???

Hans


----------



## cyprimaniac (Jan 6, 2010)

Hans, 
I am also wondering, where they are.
but I think, he is sleeping , 
just buried under the snow :rollhappy:


----------



## Ernie (Jan 6, 2010)

Wow. This thread seems to have brought a couple cyp enthusiasts about. Welcome all. 

-Ernie


----------



## GuRu (Feb 9, 2010)

Hans, nice to read you and to see your photos in this forum too.
Welcome!

Best regards from Germany, rudolf


----------

